# After exposure & washout... dry screens...



## spx (Oct 1, 2008)

I am sure this is a dumb question... but still have to ask:

After I expose a screen and wash it out (before printing)... you need to let it dry - preferably in front of a fan standing up (from what I have heard).... but....

could you possibly run it through the conveyor dryer quickly to do the same thing? I guess I would have to think that MIGHT be too much direct heat for the emulsion and/or screen... but just curious.


----------



## jsreid (Oct 10, 2008)

It would probably melt the glue and the mesh would come loose.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Melted mesh ahoy-hoy I would think. You can _carefully_ use a hair dryer to speed up drying (keep it moving), but it's not uncommon for people who do that to burn holes in their screens


----------



## candimantint (Jul 11, 2007)

if you wanna dry it faster take a roll of shop towel and just roll it against the screen on both sides and set in front of fan. dry time will cut in half.


----------



## spx (Oct 1, 2008)

I have several issues with whether or not I am even exposing/washing out correctly and have had some "issues" with blowouts and such. I am overly cautious about wiping anything on the screen until completely dry. But I may give that a try too.

Is it best to dry a screen vertically or horizontally after washing it out? I thought about putting it back in my drying rack that I use when I coat screens... just LOWER than the previously coated ones.

Thanks


----------



## amendmentpro (Jul 6, 2007)

If your not using a glued mesh screen you can run the screen through the dryer at full speed a couple of times, I used to do it all the time.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Heat+screem= major problems. DO NOT DO IT!!!!! You will pop the mesh most of the time. U've been warned.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I blot my screens, don't rub.
Also, don't forget to harden your screens after they're dried, in your exposure unit.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

i just take them out side and let the sun dry give it 2 min and here dry. u can use a lil heater


----------



## seattleprintshop (Jan 15, 2007)

Use a heat gun, but you can run it through your dryer if you like to take risks.


----------



## hendrixvalley (Jan 23, 2018)

I've heard, but haven't tried yet, that if you want a quick dry after cleaning an exposed screen to put it back on your exposure table for 10 minutes. BUT YOU BETTER MAKE SURE ALL OF YOUR EMULSION IS COMPLETELY CLEANED FROM THE IMAGE. 

Allow the lamp to re-cure it. It helps dry and even harden the emulsion better, preventing paint from getting into any wet and still softened emulsion. Again, I haven't tried it but I may today since I have a heavy order. I'll try to let everyone know how that works out


----------



## Oregon Screen (Jan 18, 2017)

I used to use a vacuum after washing out a screen. Similar to dabbing it with a paper towel but not as wasteful.


----------



## hendrixvalley (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes, the exposing once again on the exposure table to dry worked perfectly


----------

